# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Lasagne Emiliane by a Michelin star chef

## Angela

English subtitles. It's gorgeous to watch and worth all the time it takes, I swear. :)

When my husband had a prospective client he wanted to impress, I served this or osso buco alla milanese.

----------

